# Kayak Fishing near Nags Head



## tideline (Jul 26, 2005)

Is there any good place to laungh a kayak near Nags Head? I will be staying at Pirates Cove next week and wanted to do some kay fishing. Any info woud be great... rigs, bait, where to launch etc.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*tl*

repost this on the yak board, eh ?!

For better response  

non-bait yakin'  `bucket


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The Bucket said:


> repost this on the yak board, eh ?!
> 
> For better response
> 
> non-bait yakin'  `bucket


    



OK,Bucket,it's off to the Yak board...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Tideline you can prolly launch at Pirates Cove and fish the brigde there.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

You can also paddle south to the other side of the bridge and fish the nice creeks and shoreline down to the Wanchese marshes.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

maybe go try back behind bodie island lighthouse. i used to wade back there and catch schoolie stripers on grubs.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

NCsurffisher said:


> You can also paddle south to the other side of the bridge and fish the nice creeks and shoreline down to the Wanchese marshes.


Any thing in them Wamchese marshes besides gigantic skeeters??


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Contact Jim Foct at Hatteras Jack, he fishes that area. 

R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

You might try "New Inlet" on Hatteras. You can launch right out of the parking lot and go right. Know some guys that catch a lot of Specks back there.
PS New Inlet is on the sound side, just drive down the island and look for the sign on the right.


----------

